# 64-bit Drama



## mcasan (Aug 16, 2019)

In another parrish, someone was warning all the perpetual license Lr owners to NOT update to Catalina MacOS next month.   The motivation is that Catalina is a 64-bit OS that will not accept old 32-bit apps.   Apple has warned developers and users for several years that the move was coming.    But we can not be surprised if there is a bit of drama next month from folks running Lr 1-6, Aperture, other editing apps still doing 32-bit, and likely some plugins that have not been updated.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 16, 2019)

Lightroom 6 is 64 bits, so it should run as long as it’s installed and registered before you upgrade. The installer and the licensing support apps are 32 bits, so if you ever need to reinstall or reregister you will be out of luck.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 16, 2019)

LR6 was released in 2015, which is more than 4 years ago, and older versions are... well, even older. Adobe's been gradually transitioning for years, but Apple's final curtains announcement was only made in June 2018, and they weren't going to go back and redo installers for outdated legacy software. 

All of the current software will be fine with the current operating systems, and people who are happy to stay on old software can stay on old operating systems too. They've had plenty of time to make a choice, and they still have options at this point, so the drama is not justified. Some people just enjoy complaining and hating on Adobe.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Aug 17, 2019)

But you know, it's not like Adobe has rushed to embrace 64 bits even today.  Look at what I see on windows, and I am running the latest of everything as far as I know.  That's 10 processes and ALL are 32 bit.  Worse, I'm not actually using any adobe product at the moment, yet these are all still out there, but that's another issue.

Frankly I wish Microsoft had given a death sentence to 32 bits when Apple did.


----------



## mcasan (Aug 28, 2019)

In another Parrish someone opened Aperture today and got the warning message that the app will not work with future MacOS versions such as Catalina. So we might see a few new faces in September as a some of the last Aperture users make the migration to Lr. I hope they already understand the difference between a managed library and a referenced library.  Some may not.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 28, 2019)

So they haven't tried to open Aperture in a year, so they're only just seeing  the message now?  I don't think the world will end...

I'm sure there will be a bunch of  new people signing up, so we have plenty of education yet to do,  but that's just everyday life.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 29, 2019)

Yep. Anyone who is still *using* Aperture is bound to know that it will stop working on Catalina. They will get a warning each month or so. No surprises here.


----------

